# 55g blackwater riparium --- FISH PICS! (pg. 6)



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

*55g blackwater riparium --- FISH ORDERED!*

Alright, so I finally got my old 55g emptied, fish shipped out, and plants relocated so I could buy some awesome manzy driftwood from Tom Barr and riparium supplies from Riparium Guy and Hydrophyte 

It isn't full yet, nor has some key essential such as driftwood, or plants have come. Here is the run down of specs:

Filtration - Fluval 404
Substrate - White sand blasting sand capped with Indian almond leaves
Lighting - 2x32w T8 shoplight (May upgrade later)
Co2 - None
Ferts - None
10 riparium planters
7 trellis rafts

Planned stock list:

10 - Marbled hatchets
30 - Cherry Barbs
???# of - honeycombs (if I can get some...)
2 - B/N plecos
Maybe some RCS


Planned plant list (No submerged, all above water)
Ruellia brittoniana
Cyperus
Aluminum plant
Zephyranthes
Baby panda bamboo
Leather leaf fern
Bacopa Monerieri

Anyways, here is the tank, empty, but with the rocks. I may add a few more rocks, but I want to wait and see what the driftwood looks like with it in there.










This is one of the first times I am actually waiting to set-up a tank and paying for driftwood, so hopefully it will turn out good


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

30....cherry barbs? Are you sure you want to do that? They breed and they get rather large and your tank is only going to be about 2/3rds full. Anyways, excited to see how this pans out. Following.


----------



## FinalJenemba (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking good! Im putting together a smaller Riparium myself right now with a kit from Hydrophyte. :icon_smil

What kind of rocks are those? Id like some like that for my Malawi tank.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Jeffww said:


> 30....cherry barbs? Are you sure you want to do that? They breed and they get rather large and your tank is only going to be about 2/3rds full. Anyways, excited to see how this pans out. Following.


I may be getting 15 (cherries) of a special kind from Msjinkndz, but I am not sure. The tank will also not be half-way or 2/3rds empty. Its going to be as full as possible. 




FinalJenemba said:


> Looking good! Im putting together a smaller Riparium myself right now with a kit from Hydrophyte. :icon_smil
> 
> What kind of rocks are those? Id like some like that for my Malawi tank.


Thanks! Be sure to post a journal!
The rocks I got from down the road of my house. All I know is its inert.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I have riparium plants coming tomorrow, should I go ahead and fill the tank and then put the driftwood in later, or wait and put the riparium plants in a holding tank?


----------



## ilovelucy (Jan 3, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

You hooked me. This has greatness written all over it. Subscribed.:icon_surp


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got some riparium plants from the amazing Riparium Guy! Once the driftwood gets here, I will fill'er up!

-Caton


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

It already looks awesome.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Marconis said:


> It already looks awesome.


So many compliments and all I did is throw some rocks in there. Either A) I did an awful job and everybody is saying it in a 'special way' or B) People just like rocks in a glass box. 

I am going with the first one.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Might as well be DAROCKMAN. No, but seriously...you've already got a nice scape going, and I think it's the sleek look of the rocks that are attracting us in hordes.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

If you guys like those rocks, I have a ton near my house (quite literally...) and I can go collect and sell some. 

-Caton


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am sad.  Y U NO PUT PLANTS IN YET!?!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

RipariumGuy said:


> I am sad.  Y U NO PUT PLANTS IN YET!?!



Because I need Mr. Barr to send me the driftwood  It'll be hard for me to arrange the driftwood if its full. I am going to plant riparium plants right now in their containers and then put them in a rubbermaid container. 

-Caton


----------



## ilovelucy (Jan 3, 2012)

I couldn't wait for my manzanita to get here so I planted my tank already, I just tried to visualize the wood... I hope it turns out ok.... I'm nervous now! lol


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got some Indian Almond leaves from Msjinkzd! She gave me a sticker too!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

looking great!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, Rachel!

I am considering having one sword or crypt in front of the rocks/in between them. Yes or no? I think I might just wait and see how it looks filled and wait a month or two before deciding, but it would be nice to get a jump start on it if I want to do it...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Guess who got driftwood!?!?! I did. And its awesome.











Any suggestions? I just threw the wood in there and it turned out like that.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

msjinkzd said:


> looking great!


I have to agree, this is looking awesome as is. It will be interesting to see what you add as far as flora and fauna. Either way roud: It's like looking right into the amazon river.

Dan


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm filling it right now! I will update in about 30mins with plants in it 

-Caton






dantra said:


> I have to agree, this is looking awesome as is. It will be interesting to see what you add as far as flora and fauna. Either way roud: It's like looking right into the amazon river.
> 
> Dan


Thanks!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Any suggestions? I just threw the wood in there and it turned out like that.


I think it looks great like it is! Nature is chaos, mess with it too much and it will look staged. :biggrin:


----------



## jonthan (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree, it looks very natural nice work.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks great Caton!

I hope everything is secure though? It would be a bummer for all the driftwood to float to the top when you fill the tank...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments! I have it almost filled up. I added the plants and so far so good...

-Caton



AzFishKid said:


> Looks great Caton!
> 
> I hope everything is secure though? It would be a bummer for all the driftwood to float to the top when you fill the tank...


Too late! Its all floated. I am going to wait a week to let it soak and then re-arrange again.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it would look awesome if you have the driftwood emerging in some areas. It would also help block the planters from sight


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> Too late! Its all floated. I am going to wait a week to let it soak and then re-arrange again.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I knew it would float. I just didn't think it would be that big of a deal :tongue:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, and Maria would agree with me, she knows it floats and that it isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great driftwood in there.

Is this tank going to have the plants growing out of the top, or will you keep them all inside?

With that mix of plants you can get a real lush planting going like that guy over on MFK has...



> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?410493-my-new-MONSTERS-to-be-Black-Mangroves/page11


Your underwater area will probably be pretty shaded and dark, but blackwater fish will like that very much.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow this is going to be awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

That riparium is the exact one I want to replicate! I am going to trim a bunch of my monerieri tomorrow and see if I can get it growing good in my low humidity. So far, I have some surviving in my frog habitat which only has a humidity of 40% so I think it will live. 


Thanks, Dylan! You need to update your 10g emersed roud:


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright I will! The tank is exploding with a couple species. I also just setup my show guppy tank. Check it out in the aqua scraping section. Also my parents said its cool to trade but I need the light for maybe like a week or two.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> Guess who got driftwood!?!?! I did. And its awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is awesome! im i LOVE IT! can i come live in your bedroom? :iamwithst

i know it floated, but just a scape not anyways,i dont like the thick heave piece on the top right. to heavy looking to be on top like that


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a quick shot. Driftwood isn't final and I am getting more plants later this week for the above portion. I can barely see to the back of the tank, who knew tannins could turn a tank that brown that quick. 










Do you guys know how to get a decent shot of the tank and the riparium plants? Either the plants are washed out or the tank is too dark. With a flash it just gives me a big glare. 




orchidman said:


> this is awesome! im i LOVE IT! can i come live in your bedroom? :iamwithst
> 
> i know it floated, but just a scape not anyways,i dont like the thick heave piece on the top right. to heavy looking to be on top like that


Top left. And I agree. I may take it out. Its too big for my scape. Firewood? :hihi: Oh and its in my living room, not my bedroom  I spend more time living in the living room than my bedroom. 



-Caton


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Talk to hydrophyte and he said he uses HDR mode, so here it is with just the on camera HDR function. Ignore the TPT screen reflection


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Man that'd be a perfect angel or dwarf cichlids tank.! I'm loving it more and more every time you post a picture.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

That looks like text book blackwater to me sir. Well played. :biggrin:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> Man that'd be a perfect angel or dwarf cichlids tank.! I'm loving it more and more every time you post a picture.


Yeah...I'm questioning my original stock list. I had a dream last night that I got 4 discus from Hans Discus (yes, I am addicted so much that I even think about aquariums when I sleep). First I was thinking long-finned cherry barbs, then I was thinking cardinal tetra. Now im thinking lemon tetra or something.

Help me out guys?

-Caton


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah some SA dwarf cichlids would love it in there.

I thinkI recognize that Cyperus plant. It looks to me like it has been in its planter for a long time. You might consider knocking it out of its planter, dividing and replanting. If you do that it will encourage new growth. 

That does look pretty good with your camera's HDR mode.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Discus would look amazing in this set up! With maybe some cardinal tetras or lemon tetras. I think the lemon tetras yellow fins would really pop with all the dark tannins in the tank.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

This.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree apistos would be great in there.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> I thinkI recognize that Cyperus plant. It looks to me like it has been in its planter for a long time. You might consider knocking it out of its planter, dividing and replanting. If you do that it will encourage new growth.


That Cyperus I have already split into two. I tried to find a way to split it a third time but could't. Also, that is indeed Riparium Guy's plant :biggrin:


I most likely will have apistos in this tank. I don't think I can have discus in the tank because there is literally no open space for swimming. If I had a 75g or 90g, maybe, but I can barely have my hand touch the bottom of the tank to move some leaves with out weaving it through the wood. 

I'll figure something out. So many cool fish that live in this kind of enviroment.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the most recent driftwood placement lacks impact. Needs something to make you say "wow"

Wild angels!!!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

wow, impressive, i like it so far


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment!

I took out that big piece on the left side and it looks a lot better. I will take a picture tonight when there is no glare from the window.

-Caton


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Well depending on what way your driftwood is shaped angel fish or discus would love it. That's why they're semi flat shaped so they can weave through the driftwood and plants at ease.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, so I think I know what I am going to put in the tank. Rachel has some awesome Cochu tetra coming in. 

So here is the planned stock list:
2 apistos (one pair)
5 honeycomb
3 b/n plecos
2 angelfish (one pair)
30 Cochu tetra

Its going to be filtered like crazy. I am getting an FX5 soon so it will have a fluval 404 and that.

Here is a picture. Not final due to floating, but close enough.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Really coming together. I love blackwater tanks.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i would do 4 angels instead of angels and apistos


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

orchidman said:


> i would do 4 angels instead of angels and apistos


But I like apistos. :biggrin:

Plus, I want something that breeds. The apistos, the b/n plecos, and the angelfish all hopefully will breed.

-Caton


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i just thought it would look nicer with either 4 apistos or 4 angels, instead of a mix. im sure a mix would be cool too though!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Is is a portion of just the riparium plants. As you can tell, the cyperus is drying out and turning brown. From what I hear, its just stress from being moved, shipped, and stuck in a tank for 4 days w/o light. Hopefully it will rebound. Also just added the Bacopa monerieri on the left side on the rafts. I have 2 more rafts that hopefully will be enough. I also have 5 more planters, and plants to fill them should be here tomorrow. Coming along nicely. I just hope the underwater part lightens up (it should, over time) because I can barely see the back of the tank. My heaters light gives off a mysterious glow.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

This... Is... Going... To be.... AMAZING!!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mike Hawk (Mar 9, 2012)

how well are the plants on top growing im thinking about doing something like that.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Mike Hawk said:


> how well are the plants on top growing im thinking about doing something like that.


Considering they have been in the tank for 2 days, they aren't growing at all. But give it time, and they should turn into weeds (hopefully)


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

This is going to look really great. I would like to do something like this with my 55, but I have been planning for a butterfly fish in there so an open top would be a bad idea. I wonder if a screen of some sort could be rigged to cover the areas not used by the riparium plants.

Anyway, I am really looking forward to seeing this progress!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

If those _Cyperus_ start to grow I would snip off those ratty older stalks one by one. That planter with _Cyperus_ on the right definitely looks like it could be divided. That would be good to divide that one because otherwise it won't have any space in the planter for new shoots to come up.

From the picture I can't tell what variety _Cyperus_ that is. The ones that I sent in that box are _C. alternifolius_ var. _gracilis_, which is the best one for ripariums.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> If those _Cyperus_ start to grow I would snip off those ratty older stalks one by one. That planter with _Cyperus_ on the right definitely looks like it could be divided. That would be good to divide that one because otherwise it won't have any space in the planter for new shoots to come up.
> 
> From the picture I can't tell what variety _Cyperus_ that is. The ones that I sent in that box are _C. alternifolius_ var. _gracilis_, which is the best one for ripariums.


Thanks! I will go ahead and divide it tomorrow when your package comes  

I got it from Riparium guy, so maybe he knows? 

So far all the monerieri has pretty much died. But I suspect if I give it a week, it'll get used to the low humidity and bounce back. Thats what happened with my test plants anyways. I tempted to get a spathipylum, but all the ones around here get like 3' tall, which I don't really want. I might just order off of [Ebay Link Removed] 

Once it starts to grow its all getting a major trim to get rid of the old stuff.


@crazycat be sure to post a journal! I considered a butterfly fish, but the jumping made me too afraid to get it.

-Caton


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Not exactly sure what type of _Cyperus _that is... Probably should've written it down somewhere. It may be the 'baby tut' variety, if I can remember the original label. But again, not sure.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That one on the right looks like 'Baby Tut'. 

Keep those _Pandanus_ happy and they'll grow up really cool for you.










Here's an old picture of mine showing a _P. tectorius_ just starting to grow those stilt roots.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool! I will split them up as much as possible. Upon looking at the planter, it really is crowded. I just never noticed 

I am getting self cloning crayfish, so I might throw one in there. From what I hear, they won't even bother RCS.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, hydrophytes package came today! Lots and lots of new plants! I will update with pictures tonight as the glare right now is terrible.


-Caton


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey I'm glad those plants got there in good shape.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Quick pic!












hydrophyte said:


> Hey I'm glad those plants got there in good shape.


Thank you giving me such an awesome deal! :thumbsup: :icon_cool


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey I took a second look at that latest picture and wanted to mention something about the _Bacopa_. This is the way to plant the _Bacopa_....










It should be planted with numerous rooted stems in the hanging planter, then trained to grow forward onto the trellis raft. Those big old angular trellis rafts that you ahve were actually from a prototype run and they aren't really so useful. You can get a nicer effect with some of the nano trellis rafts. 

If you get it to grow nice and thick the _Bacopa_ will totally cover up the planters and rafts. If you trim the growing tips as they grow beyond the trellis raft the plant will branch more and you can also use a pencil to poke holes in the gravel and replant cut pieces of stems.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I had them grow in my 20g riparium like that. I know they might not grow as much, but it works and I can keep plants behind it.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Update! 

I had 9 angelfish, but 8 died due to a freak ammonia spike. I save the one via putting it in a containers, by then all the others were dead. I also have black-chinned livebearers and b/n plecos in there now, along with a self-cloning cray. Hopefully I can pick up a few more angelfish and get a pair. Also planning on getting a pair of apistos.


Ignore how its slightly overexposed, messed up with the HDR.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks good. Are the plants rooting at all yet?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> That looks good. Are the plants rooting at all yet?


Indeed! The bacopa is also starting to perk up  I lost I think 3 stems, but thats okay since I have a bazillion in my emersed tank. 

The tips of one of the cyperus has turned brown though. I think they just need time though.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Tanks looking good. Do you plan to put any plants in the tank?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I wouldn't put the crayfish in there as they prefer hard alkaline water and are not the best with community fish especially if you plan to have angels. And on top of that crayfish are very good climbers and will use your trellis and planters to climb out of your tank.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> Tanks looking good. Do you plan to put any plants in the tank?


I didn't plan to. I might throw a crypt or two in there when I upgrade lights.



ua hua said:


> I wouldn't put the crayfish in there as they prefer hard alkaline water and are not the best community fish especially if you plan to have angels. And on top of that crayfish are very good climbers and will use your trellis and planters to climb out of your tank.


Noted, but I am going to keep him in there. You have full permission to say 'I told you so' if he goes carpet surfing. :flick:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks great Caton! Bummer about the angels though.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

sorry about the angelfish bro!  its no fun! we got a freak snow storm and the power went out and i lost my 4 new angels, and its not fun  sorry bro!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I got 6 new panda cories! Hopefully going to get some schooling fish later this month, along with honeycombs. 


I like it


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

I love that hardscape. So natural looking. Panda corys are a great addition well done!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

.Mko. said:


> I love that hardscape. So natural looking. Panda corys are a great addition well done!



Thanks! I will try to grab some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Will, it isn't quite tomorrow, but the cories were FINALLY photogenic, and the crayfish made an appearance too. I also added 4 PVC pipes for the plecos to hide in/breed in. The Crayfish also likes them and the cories investigated, also.

Anyways, here are some of the best pictures:

































I really wish I had a macro lens.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

If you get apistos, I would go with a (harem breeding) trio instead of a pair. That would give you an odd number and more babies! :bounce: Caucuatoides are a good choice, and there are a few varieties to choose from.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Go to wet spot to look at some cool apistos! They have some really nice and rare types.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh that's like a _Cambarellus_ type crayfish. That will probably be OK with your fish. Where did you get it?

Are those plants starting to root yet?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

The plants are starting to root, I noticed today there are around 5 new shoots from the cyperus, so I trimmed the heck out of it and got rid of all the dead/dying stuff.

I am going to try and get a trio of apistos, I don't know which kind yet though.

That crayfish is _Procambarus Marmorkrebs_. 

I am going to take a quick FTS. Check back in 15 mins.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Whoah! I don't know how I missed this one, but nice tank man! Blackwater = Awesome! Nice fish pics too, I like the crayfish, wish I had one lol...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Nice fish pics too


WHOA! Guys, I think I could start selling my pics. THE ticklemyelmo thinks they are 'nice'

Seriously though, thanks! I am saving up to buy some fish from Rachel, just got out of the negative, so I am making some progress  

Oh, and if you want a crayfish, when this one breeds, I can send you one.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Underwater part only shot!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ITs really clear!


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you presoak the leaves? It doesn't look very black watery to me


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

orchidman said:


> ITs really clear!


Thanks! I lowered the light 1" away from the surface so it would really light up. I still need to get better at taking aquarium photos...



akdylpickles said:


> Do you presoak the leaves? It doesn't look very black watery to me


Nope! It was so dark at one point, I couldn't see that back of the tank! Now the pH is holding steady at 7.6, .5 points down from the tap!

-Caton


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Forgot to say tank is looking amazing! Makes me want to set up a riparium.... Must look away!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

One of my corydoras died  

Going to do a waterchange. I don't know what caused it. The crayfish ate well though


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like the problem was not enough O2. Added a bubbler, and the fish went lower in the tank. I just thought they were top dwellers.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

That's no good. Glad you figured out the issue. The tank is really looking great.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

If you are observing fish trouble you should try doing some additional partial water changes.

Are those riparium plants growing yet?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> If you are observing fish trouble you should try doing some additional partial water changes.
> 
> Are those riparium plants growing yet?


I am leaving for California tomorrow, so I will do a water change today, tomorrow, and then when I get back. 

The riparium plants are growing  Shooting out roots too. The monnieri is starting to grow too. I will post pictures next week when I get back.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

man I came here to look at black wookies and ewoks...  oh well


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the look, well done


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

akdylpickles said:


> man I came here to look at black wookies and ewoks...  oh well


Sorry to disapoint. Right now would be the best time to sell my Star Wars Lunchbox, wouldn't it? Too bad the forum doesn't let non-aquatic things to be sold.



2in10 said:


> Love the look, well done


Thank you, good sir.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Lost my last angelfish. Don't know what happened to it. I left for a week and it disappeared. 

I am going to buy 25 cochu tetra, a few nerite snails, 20-30 redline rasbora (for classroom tank), apisto pair (don't know what species) and maybe some amanos. Its going to be expensive, but hey, hopefully its worth it.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay! Fish were sent! They will be here on the 18th. WE SO EXCITED!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh darn, I won't be able to take pictures when they get here. I am doing a time laspe video with my camera. Hopefully going to capture a tulip blooming. 3 days of taking a picture every thirty seconds. Should be fun


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

Your fish are dying for unknown reasons so you buy a bunch more? I don't get it... Don't blackwater systems have a harder time building up bacteria because of low ph?
Please explain..?

Not trying to sound rude, just confused.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

I think he said that the fish didn't have enough o2 so he added a bubbler, so that's probably why.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

akdylpickles said:


> I think he said that the fish didn't have enough o2 so he added a bubbler, so that's probably why.


I really don't think the fish died from low O2 levels considering he's not using CO2 on this tank. I would check other parameters first before jumping to conclusions and thinking it was low O2. If you are having unexplained fish losses it's wise to figure out what the problem is before adding more fish.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

There was an ammonia problem a month ago, thats what caused the Angelfish to die, now it is fully cycled, the pH isn't THAT low, only like 7.2-7.6. The fish were all gasping for air, plecos and cories staying at the surface, added a bubbler and they all started acting normal. Everything is fine. 

Also, had quite the scare this morning, here is the tracking info the fish:

Electronic Shipping Info Received
Acceptance
Dispatched to Sort Facility
*Dead Mail / Disposed by Post Office*

Turns out, dead mail doesn't mean literally dead, just that there was an issue processing it. Rachel (Msjinkzd) call her PO and they figured it out. Tracking now says it in Seattle. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> There was an ammonia problem a month ago, thats what caused the Angelfish to die, now it is fully cycled, the pH isn't THAT low, only like 7.2-7.6. The fish were all gasping for air, plecos and cories staying at the surface, added a bubbler and they all started acting normal. Everything is fine.
> 
> Also, had quite the scare this morning, here is the tracking info the fish:
> 
> ...


Fish gasping for air at the surface can mean they are suffering from ammonia poisoning. Fish excrete ammonia from their bloodstream via their gills (as well as oxygen and CO2 exchange). When fish are stressed by poor conditions it is their natural instinct to gasp at the surface. I don't see how you could have low O2 levels since you are not injecting CO2. If you have any type of filter running on the tank then you have O2 in the water.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Tank looks nice, although I liked that first DW arrangement much more than the current one LOL.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

ua hua said:


> Fish gasping for air at the surface can mean they are suffering from ammonia poisoning. Fish excrete ammonia from their bloodstream via their gills (as well as oxygen and CO2 exchange). When fish are stressed by poor conditions it is their natural instinct to gasp at the surface. I don't see how you could have low O2 levels since you are not injecting CO2. If you have any type of filter running on the tank then you have O2 in the water.


I'm aware fish do this, thats what I thought at first too. I tested, and the water was fine, I added a bubbler, and everything went back to normal. Also, there was surface scum, and nothing breaking the surface tension. 

0ppm ammonia, 0pmm nitrite, 20ppm nitrate. 

Can't be ammonia.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Got the fish! Going to post pictures later today


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Teaser:


----------



## aretreesfree (Jun 19, 2011)

wow nice photo.


----------

